# Need some suggestions...



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

So me and my boyfriend take a trip out West each season. We have been to Colorado (Vail and Beaver Creek), loved it. Been to Utah (Park city and surrounding area, we spent 7 full days there), that was sick powder and a sick trip overall. We were thinking about hitting Colorado again, but I wouldnt mind going somewhere else for a try. I have read a lot about Jackson Hole, Wyoming, but there is only one nice big mountain there. When we go on a trip, boarding on different terrain everyday is pretty official. We were also hoping for Whistler Canada, but the winter Olympics are gonna be there this year, so thats out. I have heard about New Mexico, and thats supposed to be some sick boarding. I know Tahoe is hit or miss type of thing. I know Washington gets a lot of snow, but how are the mountains? I was wondering about your experiences at different mountains and all that and suggestions you have. Thanks in advance!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You'll never have a enough time to ride everything at Jackson and that mountain has the biz.

In fact, did you ride everything at Vail or even small little Beaver Creek? People spend their entire seasons at resorts smaller than Beaver Creek and have a great time. 

New Mexico has Taos and that's about it. Though Wolf Creek is not an unreasonable drive from there. You will want to change accommodations though. Wolf Creek also gets hammered with snow. 

Snobasin and Powder Mountain in Northern Utah would be another good spot to hit. Both are great resorts and have different flavors. 

Canada has a few other resorts besides Whistler btw. Kicking Horse, Revelstoke, Red Mountain, Fernie, and many others in interior BC look absolutely sick. Most of those resorts are fairly large by US standards and uncrowded huge terrain. In fact those resorts and surrounding backcountry are higher on my list to hit than the shit show that is Whistler.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

Yea I dont even think we hit everything at Vail or Beaver Creek for that matter. Thats true, jackson hole is pretty gigantic. But I have actually heard not such good things about it, for this past season anyway. I dont know why I didnt just think of going somewhere else in Canada lol, I have been stuck on Whistler. Do you know anything about Washington? I have heard that they get dumped on early in the season so theres gotta be a good base built up there by mid January.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh and we hit Powder Mountain and Snowbasin over in Utah. Snowbasin is the SICKEST mountain I have ever rode, literally taking runs laughing and giggling to myself lol. It was DUMPING snow the entire time we were there so every run was a fresh layer of powder. By the time we left it had to have accumlated a good 3 or 4 feet of fresh snow. The drive home was pretty intense tho lol. Ahhhh snowboarding  .....I hate the summer :-/


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Washington looks fantastic, but it's also very bi polar. There resorts there are very low elevation. 4k ft is a high base area for out there. Considering that most resorts in the West are at least 6k ft or higher (>9k at a lot of Colorado resorts) it leaves Washington susceptible to rain. For what ever reason, January seems to be a popular month for this. I had a trip planned last season to go ride the backcountry out there in mid January. They got nuked in December and it looked like the trip was going to be great. Then it rained for two weeks straight right before I was to come out and basically washed away everything. So I canceled. As it turns out, March though later in the season was a great month there. Looking back at the past years, that is Washington's money month. So if you plan a trip there, I would go then. Baker is near Bellingham I believe and looks to be the spot in Washington. Stevens, Alpental, Hyak, and other spots are closer to Seattle, which is a fantastic city. 

And what in the world have you heard about Jackson Hole? They had a decent season last year, and that resort is a crown jewell of American ski resorts. Of course, it's gnarly. Few other resorts can compare to the crazy cliffs, chutes, and other lines found at Jackson. Squaw Valley comes to mind and Crested Butte. Utah has a few that come close. Jackson is a resort that looks like it was hit with a shotgun with "Cliff" loads. Their new cable car opens this season too. 

Another place you might want to check out is Aspen. It's definitely the best ski party town in the US and you've got four resorts there each with it's own flavor. Highlands for steeps, Ajax for urban riding, Snowmass for a bit of everything, and Buttermilk for park. Of course it's a little pricey, but deals can be found. Aspen Classic passes go on sale in September for something like $149. 4 days at that price. Not sure if you can get them out of state or not, but it's worth investigating.


----------



## shredbetties (Aug 22, 2007)

i vote jackson hole! it can be a bit spendy, but i stayed there once in some weird cabins with king size bunk beds that were pretty cheap. and had king size bunk beds. oh, and kitchens. Plus, there's a bus that takes you over the pass to targhee, which is in some kind of freak snow location where they get 200 inches extra of snow each season? Bit of a mellow grade, but still fun. 

I'd probably live there if I was rich and didn't need to have a job. 

Like killclimbz says, Crested Butte is awesome too, and there's much fun to be had in Aspen... and sometimes you can find cheap digs in Snowmass - my Dad got a place right on the village mall for like $70 a night. There are free busses from Snowmass to the three other resorts. Before I moved here, I stayed in this place once - Aspen Mountain Lodge - and it was really reasonable and gave us free breakfast AND snacks in the afternoon! It's about 7 blocks from the restaurants and bars in aspen, and a bit further to the base of the gondy... and on the free bus route to highlands/buttermilk/snowmass. 

For extra cheapness, Bachelor in Oregon is quite entertaining, and gets reasonably good snow - fluffier than most of the Pacific NW, but it does still get some of those wacky weather patterns where suddenly it's raining. And for some reason the lift tickets are like... $40?


----------



## shredbetties (Aug 22, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> Canada has a few other resorts besides Whistler btw. Kicking Horse, Revelstoke, Red Mountain, Fernie, and many others in interior BC look absolutely sick. Most of those resorts are fairly large by US standards and uncrowded huge terrain. In fact those resorts and surrounding backcountry are higher on my list to hit than the shit show that is Whistler.


Do you know anyone who's been to kicking horse? I so want to go - hope it's not all hype!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

shredbetties said:


> Do you know anyone who's been to kicking horse? I so want to go - hope it's not all hype!


One of my frequent backcountry partners has been there several times. It comes highly recommended from him and I trust his judgment. The in bounds terrain is supposed to be fantastic and if you decide to hit the slack country from their access gates, it's apparently off the hook.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

shredbetties said:


> i vote jackson hole! it can be a bit spendy, but i stayed there once in some weird cabins with king size bunk beds that were pretty cheap. and had king size bunk beds. oh, and kitchens. Plus, there's a bus that takes you over the pass to targhee, which is in some kind of freak snow location where they get 200 inches extra of snow each season? Bit of a mellow grade, but still fun.
> 
> I'd probably live there if I was rich and didn't need to have a job.
> ?



Everyone is saying Jackson Hole...I think I might just have to check that out! One of my friends who recently went to Chile also went to jackson hole this past season and wasnt really to fond of it. Thats one person out of a whole bunch who are telling me to go though. 

And I would live in Colorado if I didnt have to have a job either!!!!!! 

Thanks so much!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

So if you had a job in Colorado you wouldn't want to live here?


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> One of my frequent backcountry partners has been there several times. It comes highly recommended from him and I trust his judgment. The in bounds terrain is supposed to be fantastic and if you decide to hit the slack country from their access gates, it's apparently off the hook.




Decisions decisions!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> So if you had a job in Colorado you wouldn't want to live here?


Well, after I graduate from school (2 more semesters) I want to relocate out West somewhere just for a season. I live in New York though...Im used to that big city life and road rage and rude people and New York accent...everything that comes with NY lol

It would be amazing to move out to Colorado for a season, but I dont know if I could wing it in the summer time! It is definitely something me and my BF def talked about...

Snowboarding in Colorado everyday?? I think my heart just started beating faster with excitement lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

shredbetties said:


> i vote jackson hole! it can be a bit spendy, but i stayed there once in some weird cabins with king size bunk beds that were pretty cheap. and had king size bunk beds. oh, and kitchens. Plus, there's a bus that takes you over the pass to targhee, which is in some kind of freak snow location where they get 200 inches extra of snow each season? Bit of a mellow grade, but still fun.
> 
> Oh and you say you stayed in some weird cabins...haha you should see the places me and my crew stay in!! 29.99 a night, along with the bugs and things growing out of the walls lol, but hey, its 29.99 a night thats all that matters! lol. Its a snowboarders life


----------



## shredbetties (Aug 22, 2007)

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> Well, after I graduate from school (2 more semesters) I want to relocate out West somewhere just for a season. I live in New York though...Im used to that big city life and road rage and rude people and New York accent...everything that comes with NY lol
> 
> It would be amazing to move out to Colorado for a season, but I dont know if I could wing it in the summer time! It is definitely something me and my BF def talked about...
> 
> Snowboarding in Colorado everyday?? I think my heart just started beating faster with excitement lol


this is something that only people who've never lived outside of the east coast say... it's quite nice to do without the road rage... and the rest of the stuff (art, culture, whatever) you can find pretty much anywhere. Especially in a resort town where they're trying to attract rich new yorkers. I've lived here and out east, and out east sucks. 

I did have to learn to talk more slowly and quietly though.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Summertime in the Rockies is pretty sweet. World class rockclimbing, kayaking, mountain biking, hiking, and summer snow if you don't mind earning it, to be had. 

Denver is a city, not of New York magnitude by any stretch, but it has a little bit of everything. The access you get from D town is hard to beat.


----------



## shredbetties (Aug 22, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> Summertime in the Rockies is pretty sweet. World class rockclimbing, kayaking, mountain biking, hiking, and summer snow if you don't mind earning it, to be had.
> 
> Denver is a city, not of New York magnitude by any stretch, but it has a little bit of everything. The access you get from D town is hard to beat.


I think denver does pretty well for culture for a city of its size too - probably because it's the only notable city in a rather large area, everyone always makes a stop there.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

NYC is known for the road rages...not NY in general. Growing up in CNY I can say I meet the same share of arseholes on the road all over there as I do anywhere in New England or anywhere else. 

I will say out west is more mellow. After going to Windells camp this summer I met some very chill people and was surprised how laid back they were, more attuned to my nature. Got to know a kid who was from NYC originally himself who agreed on the mountain here in the East it's more common to hear a profanity in response instead of a "are you alright?" or "sorry man my bad". After I told my brother about it we're leaning towards a trip out there this winter. I'm personally thinking of moving out west to Montana or Wyoming sometime down the road myself.

Sorry to thread jack ^_^


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

shredbetties said:


> this is something that only people who've never lived outside of the east coast say... it's quite nice to do without the road rage... and the rest of the stuff (art, culture, whatever) you can find pretty much anywhere. Especially in a resort town where they're trying to attract rich new yorkers. I've lived here and out east, and out east sucks.
> 
> I did have to learn to talk more slowly and quietly though.



Naaaaaa there is no where else I would rather live then in New York. I could never live a slow life out West. No thanks. And there is no where else in this country you can find the diversity you can find in NY. The only reason I would move is for the snowboarding. Other then that. Its too slow for me out West.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

Vlaze said:


> NYC is known for the road rages...not NY in general. Growing up in CNY I can say I meet the same share of arseholes on the road all over there as I do anywhere in New England or anywhere else.
> 
> I will say out west is more mellow. After going to Windells camp this summer I met some very chill people and was surprised how laid back they were, more attuned to my nature. Got to know a kid who was from NYC originally himself who agreed on the mountain here in the East it's more common to hear a profanity in response instead of a "are you alright?" or "sorry man my bad". After I told my brother about it we're leaning towards a trip out there this winter. I'm personally thinking of moving out west to Montana or Wyoming sometime down the road myself.
> 
> Sorry to thread jack ^_^


Yea it is NYC for the road rage, not NY in general. You can go upstate and its a whole other world. It definitely is different out West for sure. But you can be from NYC and still be laid back. I am one of the most laid back people you will ever meet. If you think the profanity on the mountain or the road is bad you should see a Jets game lol.


----------



## shredbetties (Aug 22, 2007)

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> Yea it is NYC for the road rage, not NY in general. You can go upstate and its a whole other world. It definitely is different out West for sure. But you can be from NYC and still be laid back. I am one of the most laid back people you will ever meet. If you think the profanity on the mountain or the road is bad you should see a Jets game lol.


hahaha the fact that you're planning a vacation already makes you less laid back than some of the kids i know... who are so laid back that it would never occur to them to make a plan or decision in advance, since it ruins their going with the flow. 

They would also probably not use words like "hard" in reference to themselves. 

Oh and to get this back on topic - jackson hole! It's also beautiful. And if you have beacons, has some sick slackcountry.


----------



## NoirX252 (Aug 1, 2009)

I've seen enough of NY, upstate and the city, weeeee
Driving during rush hour traffic is like going to the dentist


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

How high is the peak in Oregon? I loved Utah and the powder for sure, it was like Heaven...but in Colorado the ride from top to bottom was a good 15, 20 minutes and I have been looking for spots that are like that again. Theres nothing like being on a lift for 20 minutes then being back at the bottom again in 3 minutes lol.


----------



## shredbetties (Aug 22, 2007)

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> How high is the peak in Oregon? I loved Utah and the powder for sure, it was like Heaven...but in Colorado the ride from top to bottom was a good 15, 20 minutes and I have been looking for spots that are like that again. Theres nothing like being on a lift for 20 minutes then being back at the bottom again in 3 minutes lol.


You can look up the vertical rise of all of the Oregon resorts on their websites, but Mt Hood Meadows says 2777. It's about 600 less than Breck, which I think you said you'd gone to? The overall elevation of the Oregon resorts is lower, but that might be nice for you coming from sea level. Bachelor has a good long vertical - if the top lift is open it's like 3300 feet, similar to most of the summit county resorts.

If you want a long ride from top to bottom, it's hard to beat the Jackson Hole Tram - which gains over 4000 feet in just one ride! 

The Aspen resorts also have some big vertical - the snowmass vertical is 4400 feet, but you have to take several lifts to get that in so it's not nearly as exciting as jackson


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

shredbetties said:


> You can look up the vertical rise of all of the Oregon resorts on their websites, but Mt Hood Meadows says 2777. It's about 600 less than Breck, which I think you said you'd gone to? The overall elevation of the Oregon resorts is lower, but that might be nice for you coming from sea level. Bachelor has a good long vertical - if the top lift is open it's like 3300 feet, similar to most of the summit county resorts.
> 
> If you want a long ride from top to bottom, it's hard to beat the Jackson Hole Tram - which gains over 4000 feet in just one ride!
> 
> The Aspen resorts also have some big vertical - the snowmass vertical is 4400 feet, but you have to take several lifts to get that in so it's not nearly as exciting as jackson




Every answer I read to this questions has me leading more and more towards Jackson Hole!! Is it pretty much all advanced terrain? Or is it an all around mountain?


----------



## shredbetties (Aug 22, 2007)

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> Every answer I read to this questions has me leading more and more towards Jackson Hole!! Is it pretty much all advanced terrain? Or is it an all around mountain?



The terrain isn't all super hardcore, but you'll get bored quickly if you can't handle any advanced stuff. What sort of terrain are you comfortable on?

The map pretty much says it all: http://www.jacksonhole.com/jacksonassets/images/maps/0809wintermap.jpg 

It's a lot of advanced terrain, but there are some cruiser blues over to the right side of the map. Not the mountain you want to go to if you're mostly wanting to ride cruisey groomed stuff, though! And the green runs are at the base only. 

Targhee is much mellower, so if you wanted variety, you could plan to spend a few days there - and enjoy the crazy snow and gorgeous views of the Tetons. Wyoming Winter Vacation Guide :: Grand Targhee Resort


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

shredbetties said:


> The terrain isn't all super hardcore, but you'll get bored quickly if you can't handle any advanced stuff. What sort of terrain are you comfortable on?
> 
> The map pretty much says it all: http://www.jacksonhole.com/jacksonassets/images/maps/0809wintermap.jpg
> 
> ...


I love blues...Im definitely a fan of blacks. But blacks and blues here (out east) are very different compared to out West ones. However...when Im going out West Im not going out there to just cruise on a green, I could do that out here. I am looking for the more challenging stuff...not just the same ol' ridin I could do anyday. I want powder and a place with lots of bowls and all that. Utah was serious when it came to that. But I wanna go somewhere new every year. I was actually just talkin to my BF about Aspen as a matter of fact. The only thing with that...is I hear it can be very pricey. The word Aspen just sounds expenisive lol. How would u compare Colorado and Wyoming riding?


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

Oh and I know i said I wanna try new places, but I mean I have only been to Vail not Aspen though. I just realized I basically contradicted myself there lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> An option you might look into is coming to Mt. Hood around January. You can spend a couple of days at Mt. Hood Meadows, a day at Timberline and a day at Ski Bowl. After that, you can make an overnight trip to Bachelor to ride. If time allows, then go hit up White Pass, Crystal and Baker in Washington. All of this is within 200 miles of Portland which has some great prices on flights in and out of the airport. We don`t have destination resorts like Park City and Vail, but you can get a really good hotel in Portland and be centrally located to hit up a lot of local resorts which all have their own flavor and terrain.
> 
> Last year`s winter was really a strange one and Killclimbz`s skunking was a fairly rare event for that time of year. Mt. Hood still fared very well during that event and while Alpental and White Pass were closed to rain, Mt. Hood Meadows had some of it`s best powder days of the season.



Hey I also wanted to ask u...what are the conditions like over at Mt Hood in mid January? Is it like crazy insane powder like Utah or groomed? Is it mostly backcountry or trails? What can you compare it to? What is it like compared to Jackson Hole, Wyoming? Me and my BF are torn between Aspen, Jackson Hole and now Oregon just popped in our minds.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

Wow snowolf! You really give a very informative answer!! Mt. Hood looks great, a lot different then from what I imagined. Thanks for all the great information! Basically, what I am looking for is something totally different then from what I ride out here. I dont wanna travel all the way out West for the same riding I do over here...Mt. hood and Jackson Hole are exactly what I am looking for. A more challenging level. One thats gonna really push me to my limit. I definitely saw Mt. Hood looking very different. Thats something like out of the movies. Wow! Thanks a lot again Snowolf!!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

None of the locations in the west are anything like what you ride on the east coast. None of them...


----------



## shredbetties (Aug 22, 2007)

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> I love blues...Im definitely a fan of blacks. But blacks and blues here (out east) are very different compared to out West ones. However...when Im going out West Im not going out there to just cruise on a green, I could do that out here. I am looking for the more challenging stuff...not just the same ol' ridin I could do anyday. I want powder and a place with lots of bowls and all that. Utah was serious when it came to that. But I wanna go somewhere new every year. I was actually just talkin to my BF about Aspen as a matter of fact. The only thing with that...is I hear it can be very pricey. The word Aspen just sounds expenisive lol. How would u compare Colorado and Wyoming riding?


Er... well it's a bit hard to compare Colorado, Utah, and Wyoming as entire states? The rockies span between the states, they don't suddenly change at the state border.  

There's always some resorts that get a shit ton of snow, and some resorts that get a more average range. And it can vary by year. The same goes with terrain, though that doesn't vary by year... there are resorts in all three states that have mellow stuff, and resorts that are pretty aggressive. 

Like Snowolf said, it's hard to predict whether or not you'll get a powder day, even at a resort that gets tons of snow. It's all luck.

In my opinion, the best way to get powder on a vacation is to stay away from major cities. Cities like Denver or Portland put more skiers and riders on the hill... locals might know where to find stashes at these resorts, but they're probably not gonna tell you. So, stick to resorts that are at least a 3-4 hour drive from the nearest big city, and you'll generally find fewer lines and more snow left behind. That's why I live where I live. 

Aspen and Jackson can both be a bit pricey, but you can find good deals - should be similar to Vail...

here's a few photos I have:

I have a few pics from jackson, but they're all in the slackcountry - bit of a hike and you need avy gear! 

























And some from my hometown: 
Highland Bowl - the classic hike at Aspen Highlands


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Hey wolf, is it worth it to boot pack up to the summit of meadows or should one go with split or snowshoes? 

If you want something like New York check out Cooper. Just dont get caught going through the trees :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

snowvols said:


> Hey wolf, is it worth it to boot pack up to the summit of meadows or should one go with split or snowshoes?
> 
> If you want something like New York check out Cooper. Just dont get caught going through the trees :laugh:


Nope, I dont want anything like NY lol 



killclimbz said:


> None of the locations in the west are anything like what you ride on the east coast. None of them...


Yes...I 110% agree...this is why I would like to leave here and go there lol. 



shredbetties said:


> Er... well it's a bit hard to compare Colorado, Utah, and Wyoming as entire states? The rockies span between the states, they don't suddenly change at the state border.
> 
> There's always some resorts that get a shit ton of snow, and some resorts that get a more average range. And it can vary by year. The same goes with terrain, though that doesn't vary by year... there are resorts in all three states that have mellow stuff, and resorts that are pretty aggressive.
> 
> ...


Wow amazing pictures. Thats a great idea. To go 3-4 hours away from the main cities. I never even thought of that. In Utah, we had to get up extra early for the first powder runs of the day, then a lot of it was chewed up (aside from one day it was dumping all day long). It was still amazing, but not fresh. Great advice, thanks Shred betties!!



Snowolf said:


> Wow...I drooled a little....


Not only did I just drool...a lot...I had to bend down and pick my jaw up off the floor lol


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Places that are isolated from population centers. Big Sky/Moonlight in Montana. Fantastic looking terrain and very low crowds. Aspen, Crested Butte, Telluride, Steamboat, Silverton, Wolf Creek, in Colorado. Jackson Wyoming.

Aspen Highlands kicks some serious ass btw. Love that hike to Highlands bowl, just stunning and a knife ridge for a good portion of the hike. 

Basically, you are looking for "destination" resorts. Ones that rely almost 100% on out of state vacationers. 

They're probably a couple I forgot, but those are the ones that come to mind.


----------



## NoirX252 (Aug 1, 2009)

Oh my god these pictures make me want to relocate :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

NoirX252 said:


> Oh my god these pictures make me want to relocate :thumbsup:




Yeaaa me too....thats been crossing my mind for a few years now....


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

NY Girl, 

Good work on the thread! I was actually going through the same thought process, today. My choices were Jackson and Aspen. Wolf suggested Baker and while it is a great stash mountain, it is a pain in the ass to get to from the East. Long flights and a long drive to the hill. You'd like it because it is a ride and sleep kind of hill with total core riders. Really, though, you just can't beat the proximity of the Rockies. Still, the decision remains....Jackson or Aspen.....probably Jackson, I want to see people throw themselves down Corbet's!


----------



## NoirX252 (Aug 1, 2009)

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> Yeaaa me too....thats been crossing my mind for a few years now....


Vancouver would be an automatic choice if not for the 48% tax


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

NoirX252 said:


> Vancouver would be an automatic choice if not for the 48% tax


What is the 48% tax? GST is 5% and PST is 7% = 12% tax... reasonable.


----------



## NoirX252 (Aug 1, 2009)

Really, I heard from friends/family it was close to 48% due to the retirement/healthcare benefits... what is GST PST?


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

NoirX252 said:


> Really, I heard from friends/family it was close to 48% due to the retirement/healthcare benefits... what is GST PST?


GST stands for Goods and Services Tax. It is a federal tax, canada wide, on all goods and services. (ie: if you buy a $1 pepsi the total after tax is $1.05)

PST stands for Provincial Sales Tax. Similar, but differs from province to province. Most are around 7%. Alberta doesn't have any, cuz they have so much oil money already.
PST does not apply to food, and a few other things.

You're probably thinking of paycheck deductions. These include: _federal tax_, _empolyment insurance _(goes into the social fund, incase you ever need to go on welfare or disability), and _canada pension plan_ (so you get free money when you are a senior). These do add up to quite a bit... definitely not 48% though haha! Anywhere in the 10% - 22% range is normal (it depends on what tax bracket you are in... ie: the more you make the bigger percentage your deductions are). Most low end jobs though, receive 100% of your tax back in the spring when you do your taxes... so it doesn't matter anyway.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Americans are horribly misinformed about this. Mainly as a result of the big insurance lobby here wanting to scare the people away from Canadian style health and retirement programs.


The other night on the Canadian National News they were talking about how right now Obama wants to introduce public health care (ie: canadian / european style) to the US and many lobbyists are spreading bullshit info about it to try and stop it. So silly that people actually don't want public health care lol... they are just misinformed I guess. Watch the documentary "Sicko" it puts things into perspective a bit.
This thread is wayyyyyy off topic now so I'll stop replying lol.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

neednsnow said:


> Wolf suggested Baker and while it is a great stash mountain, it is a pain in the ass to get to from the East. Long flights and a long drive to the hill. You'd like it because it is a ride and sleep kind of hill with total core riders.


Its a local's hill, unless you are doing a pilgrimage to say you been to mecca...and if blessed it goes off while you're there...then all you'll want to do (really isn't anything else to do but) ride til exhaused, then drink...passout and hope you wake up early enough to get some fresh before the locals mob it.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Schweitzer is awesome, I second that.
Red Mountain is great for steep pow filled tree runs.
Whitewater is mellower inbounds but very advanced out of bounds and 1200cm a year is no joke.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

chupacabraman said:


> Schweitzer is awesome, I second that.
> Red Mountain is great for steep pow filled tree runs.
> Whitewater is mellower inbounds but very advanced out of bounds and 1200cm a year is no joke.


1200cm haha, eh?

Looks like a gold-mine, here!


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2009)

Come to a place called Perisher in Australia. It's great fun at Perisher Valley, which is a terrain park. I was hitting that run hard after boarding for 3 days.


----------



## jpfaherty2 (Aug 13, 2008)

shredbetties said:


>


Amazing...


----------

